# Pump Track Commuter



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got a 140/160mm full suspension all mountain bike. I love it, but its pretty worthless on a pump/jump track.

I've got an old 90's MTB that I use as a commuter. It's pretty worthless on a pump/jump track.

I ride past an awesome pump/jump track every day on my way to work.

If you wanted a custom frame done that worked as both a commuter and a dirt jump bike, how would you do it? I'm thinking short chainstays, low and long top tube, but maybe a longer seat tube that could utilize a dropper post, or even just a longer rigid post that could be dropped at the pump track? Maybe 650b, 27.5+ or even 29er wheels?

Something like Rinz Van Burg's 29er Doberman?


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it'd totally depend on how far and how hilly your commute is. 

I know I rode my pump track bike ~2 miles to a new work site. It was great fun on the way there (downhill) but going home sucked. It turned out there was no way I was riding up either of the two hills, which together represented the bulk of the commute.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm stupid enough to consider this too... I reached my conclusion but I'd ask you:

Do you want a commuter that pump-able?

Or a pump track bike that is commutable?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PHeller said:


> Something like Rinz Van Burg's 29er Doberman?
> 
> View attachment 1057377


Normally I would say that 29"s would likely suck for pump track. But, the geo looks so good on that Doberman, I'd like to test it out.

In addition to short-as-possible chainstays, I think the bottom bracket height closer to axle level is key (and actually that Doberman's looks a little higher than axle level). Most 29ers have more bb drop relative to axle level than 26'ers do.

As to the general question, I think it just depends how tall a person is as to how low they need the seat to be to pump decently; and, on the flip side, for commuting, what are their expectations for leg extension etc. If you come from the BMX world, it's not a big deal to crank miles across town while standing the whole time. I used to think that way. After I got a real "commuter," it was like, ohhhhhh. 

My Fairdale Weekender commuter and my Black Market Mob:


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

I also want to know this.

I was looking to NS clash. what do you think about this bike to be suitable for both pump track and commuting?
NS Bikes - Clash - All round / funbike

It seem to be the ideal bike for what OP and I are looking for, is there a similar bike?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd think that the seat being below the tires doesn't hold much value to me. I'd rather have a longer seat tube, perhaps with a gusset ala Production Privee Shan:










I was comparing the numbers of various dirt jump/4x bikes, and I noticed especially in the full suspension realm, that 390+ chainstays are completely acceptable. The Transition Triple, for example. Interestingly enough, the Trek Stache 29+ has 405mm chainstay, which means that it may be possible to have a bike built that utilized a wider chainstay yoke to fit 27.5+ or 29x2.5 tires at max (390mm) or, slam the sliders and have 375mm chainstays with 27.5x2.3. Although it looks like the smooth tread 275 tires are kinda rare.

I'm thinking on this line as a the bike could be multi-purpose. 275+ or 29x2.4 tires for a fun nimble SS trail (or adventure) bike. Downside? Even with a 16" gusseted seat tube as seen above, I doubt I'd get enough seat post extension to pedal this very far.

Of course the topic of BB drop/height is a challenging one. There is no getting around the fact that a high BB is ideal for pump and jump tracks, and less than ideal for pedaling long distances.

It seems I could create a bike that might work as a commuter and jump bike, but a jump/commuter/adventure bike is pie-in-the-sky. At that point I'm better off finding a cheap pump track bike and getting an adventure bike separately, and perhaps equipping the adventure bike with slicks for commuting. That doesn't solve my problem of passing that pump track everyday...


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The other thing I'm seeing is that there is no benefit to 29" or 27.5" wheels while commuting if you can't get the seat high enough to sit down comfortable. While 29er above is a cool experiment, it's seat is so low that you'd still never sit. 

The only advantage I see to bigger wheels is the ability to use an existing set or potentially resell a set of wheels.


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

I was scouring the Internet for a similar project and stumbled on this. I have a Klein that I'm building in a similar fashion.

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/a-year-on-captain-america.html


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Depends a lot on how tall are you. If you get something like Giant STP you can use it as a commuter with a very long seat post, but to a point. If you are too tall it would not work well.
On the pump truck open the seat clamp and push the seat down, good to go. You will need a very good seat clamp, there are huge differences between them.


----------

